# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Karlovac-štand za Dan planeta Zemlje

## Matilda

Stiglo je proljeće i Rodin proljetni štand u Karlovcu.
Obilježavamo Dan planeta Zemlje i promoviramo moderne platnene pelene.

Dođite *u subotu 25.4. od 10 do 13 sati* na Promenadu (kod Papas bara) na druženje, čekaju vas Rodini artikli, majice, pelene...
Za najmlađe uvijek spreman stol s papirima, bojicama, kredom.

Vidimo se! :D

----------


## enchi

Da, vidimo se!   :Smile:  

Budite blizu stepenica jer je H. sada to aktualno; go, go, go (gore, gore, gore), pa onda go, go, go (dolje, dolje, dolje) - d izgovara g!   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Uvijek smo na starom mjestu, kod Katzlerovog paviljona,
Samo se nadam dobrom vremenu, no mi radimo po svakakvom vremenu.

----------


## luci07

Mislim da ćemo vas i mi doći pozdraviti.  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Samo ću reći da slažem svari za sutrašnji štand i pelenama se ne mogu nadiviti. Prekrasne su! 
I ima dosta majica za najmlađe (od 0,6 do, 1,5).

Ali pelene!!! :D

----------


## nicols

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...lavic/DPZ2009/

----------


## Dumbo

Mi uzeli bambus pusu i baš nam je supać !! Tako mekana . mmm !   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

I mi smo postali ponosni vlasnici bambusice i jedne peleničke od organskog pamuka.
Premekane su.   :Klap:

----------

